# Gel Sheets



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there peeps, I was wondering if you all knew of a good place to get some precut gel sheets for flood lights. Lowes had a light/socket setup for 8 bucks and thought if i could get some gels then i could save about 2 bucks. Or do you know if coloring an overhead projector sheet with red/blue/green markers would work too? I happen to have those THANKS


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been meaning to check Micheals, Hobby Lobby, etc... but haven't made that trip yet.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

You can get Gels at pretty much any photography store.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

There's many on-line stage light sites that have 'em, problem is unless you buy in bulk- the shipping gets prohibitive.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I bought my gels from ebay. If your intent is to save money, price carefully... gels aren't cellophane, they're kinda pricey. You might be adding to the hassle/complexity of your setup without actually saving anything. KISS principle usually = more peace of mind (which can be a precious commodity as showtime approaches).


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I haven't had a chance to look for gels yet but Revenant got me thinking. Would cellophane work or would it be a completely different look?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cellophane would melt. Gels are meant to take high heat for a longer period of time.

If your intent is on saving money, while still having the color you want, why not paint the light with glass paint? The more layers you have, the more intense the color. You can even make custom colors for yourself this way.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Icks right.
Works great on the spots n flood if incandescent, if LEDs, glass paint wont fuse.
I did that on the light pucks used in my faux flame urns.

Cellophane could work on the LEDs tho, they don't get hot.

Scream is right too, gels can be had at any better photo supply store.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

True about the LEDs and cellophane, Gorey. No heat= no melt. In fact, a good substitute for the cellophane is the colored transparent plastic file dividers. They hold up better and are more sturdy.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

OOH, good call - if I didnt have the gels, I would do that.
Do they come in less dense coloring like you can get with gels?
Our photo supply probably has 70+ colors of gels.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

They come in pastels or primary.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Money wasn't a big deal, I don't expect gels are that pricey, I was just curious. Haven't found time to call around to find them so I thought I'd ask.

Duh, didn't even think about the heat but then again, all my upgraded lighting is LED's I ordered from GoryCorey.


----------



## Mixitup (Aug 10, 2008)

The company I work for is a dealer for Apollo Design so if you are looking to pick up some gel's let me know as I get dealer pricing or if you are only looking for a few pieces I can send you a few also.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I probably need 3 or 4 purples and the same number of orange.


----------



## Mixitup (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool, I can swing that. Next question is what shade of purple and orange =p I would suggest going to http://www.internetapollo.com and picking out the shades and then let me know the stock number of each!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Sweet! Thanks Mixitup! Pick a color? You mean they aren't just purple and orange ha, ha?

Can someone help me out here? I was going to loosely follow the Skull and Bone lighting tutorial http://www.skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm this year but have no idea if you have to overcompensate on the gel color to get a specific shade or what you see is what you get. Until this year, I have always used a bunch of 4 foot black light so I am clueless and there are a bunch of options to pick from.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mixitup (Aug 10, 2008)

Send me a PM with your address and I'll send some out to you this week. I'll send you a few different colors to play around with =)


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks so much Mixitup! PM sent.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I just picked up some Rosco Gels online and the gels themselves are so bad, about $6.00 per 20x24 sheet, but the shipping was almost 18.00 for 6 sheets of gels.  I looked a number of places and this seemed to be the going rate for shipping these things.

I just had to get the shade "Skeleton Exotic Sangria". May not use it, but I could not resist the name :jol:


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Rosco Gels are some of the best Gels. Check your local musicians stores. They will have them especially if you have a Guitar Center by you. You can by them pre cut or by the foot. Just get out your yellow pages and look up stores that sale Theatrical supply if you don't have those stores by you. I think I might have even seen them at Party City and Party supply stores might carry them too.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

I use cheaplights.com

Any place you order from, order now IMO. It is always a shame when the order comes after H.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with SkullAndBone. I order my lights from cheaplights.com as well. They have the best and most competitive prices on the web IMO. They are also in Houston so for me I get standard ground in 2 days and sometimes next day.


----------

